# Hrt And Having Kids



## kaoz (Dec 27, 2009)

Im planning after my cycle to cruise at 200mgs test e per week. Of course i would keep using hcg at 250ius twice a week. What are my odds on having a kid on hrt cuz i want 1 more. Has anyone had kids on hrt dose test or doi have to come off and if so anything special protocol to follow when coming off.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 27, 2009)

no problem.i made my 3rd kid when i am on! LOL


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep, I had been on for months when we last got prego. Just don't skimp on the hCG. Might want to increase your dose, though.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2009)

Your HCG dose is too low. You need 500iu TWICE weekly minimum to restore ITT levels.


----------



## kaoz (Dec 27, 2009)

So U Think I Should Up The Hcg To 500ius Twice A Week. Im Running 800mgs Of Teste 600eq 300 Deca. I Just Read 250 Was Good Cuz Your Body Can Get Used To The Higher Hcg Doses And It Wont Work Anymore.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2009)

kaoz said:


> So U Think I Should Up The Hcg To 500ius Twice A Week. Im Running 800mgs Of Teste 600eq 300 Deca. I Just Read 250 Was Good Cuz Your Body Can Get Used To The Higher Hcg Doses And It Wont Work Anymore.


No, that dose was for a cruise of 200mg weekly of T.

On your cycle I would do 500iu HCG THREE times weekly.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 27, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> No, that dose was for a cruise of 200mg weekly of T.
> 
> On your cycle I would do 500iu HCG THREE times weekly.


I know I'm asking a stupid question,but why do doctors not prescribe hcg with trt?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2009)

dave 236 said:


> I know I'm asking a stupid question,but why do doctors not prescribe hcg with trt?


Mine does and so do others I know. I think its a case by case basis.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 27, 2009)

dave 236 said:


> I know I'm asking a stupid question,but why do doctors not prescribe hcg with trt?



Mine dose. I'm prescribed 1,500 iu twice weekly, but I use a third as much. 

Truth is most doctors don't know what they're doing. My dad was on 200 mg Test C every *three* weeks because his doc was a regular family physician and knew jack shit about hrt. Even though he's overweight and 60 yrs old, the doctor didn't give him an anti-e. You can imagine the emotional/pyschological rollercoaster. It's like coming off for ten days, then being normal for ten days. Having a wife ten years younger is already a challange. Hopefully, he took my advice and went to a specialist. 

My doc is a hot young woman who sits me in a couch and asks me what I want and how much. I tell her what labs I want. It's a speciality clinic, and they even try to upsell you hGH, even if you're in your 20s. Legit GH is uberexpensive, though.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 28, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> Mine dose. I'm prescribed 1,500 iu twice weekly, but I use a third as much.
> 
> Truth is most doctors don't know what they're doing. My dad was on 200 mg Test C every *three* weeks because his doc was a regular family physician and knew jack shit about hrt. Even though he's overweight and 60 yrs old, the doctor didn't give him an anti-e. You can imagine the emotional/pyschological rollercoaster. It's like coming off for ten days, then being normal for ten days. Having a wife ten years younger is already a challange. Hopefully, he took my advice and went to a specialist.
> 
> My doc is a hot young woman who sits me in a couch and asks me what I want and how much. I tell her what labs I want. It's a speciality clinic, and they even try to upsell you hGH, even if you're in your 20s. Legit GH is uberexpensive, though.


Thanks ,that is what I thought. I am stuck getting my legit stuff from a G.P and he is very conservitive with respect to dosing,and I often find myself knowing more about the subject than he does.The only specialty clinic in my area is a OBGYN(my wife uses her) and I've tried to get her to see me ,but so far no luck. She seems to be alot more in tune with the thinking of the majority of the good folks on this board,just wont see men.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 28, 2009)

I found my Doc here:

National Testosterone Tune-Up

Below is some solid advice from someone on another board:

Finding a trustworthy competent male hormone doctor is probably the most important step toward treating hypogonadism. Do take the time and effort to find a good one. You will not be saving time by merely going with someone your doc refers, unless you qualify him/her as being competent and experienced. Many group members have spent years with bad treatment, and finding a doc is probably the single biggest reason people come to this group. 

IMO you want a doc who treats male hormone issues as a regular part of his/her practice. Your doc will probably suggest an endocrinologist or urologist, but many don’t know male hormone therapy, or are even philosophically opposed to it. I suggest you research & find a specialist yourself. Here are some tips:

For compiling a list of "SUSPECTS" near you, try:

Back trace docs from pharmacies that sell them male hormone products:

College Pharmacy (Colorado Springs, CO)
College Pharmacy - Home 
click "Find a Health Care Provider". There's a form to fill out. Submit the form & they'll e-mail a list of docs nearest you. In the “I would like to find a provider who specializes in:” I suggest choosing “Pellet Implants”; you might not want them but those docs know most other therapies too.

Bartor Pharmical (Rye NY) They manufacture testosterone pellets (docs who do pellets also know most other therapies). Call 914-967-4219 and ask if they can recommend three docs near you.

Women’s International Pharmacy (Madison, Wisconsin
http://www.womensinternational.com/doctor.html

Kronos Compounding Pharmacy (Las Vegas, NV) has a list of docs:
kronospharmacy.com

ApothéCure (Dallas, TX)
http://www.apothecure.com/dyn/referralrequestform.html

DOCTOR SEARCH. NOTE: THERE MAY BE PLENTY OF “OLD SCHOOL” OR OTHERWISE INCOMPETENT DOCS ON THESE LISTS. SCREENING PRIOR TO THE FIRST APPOINTMENT IS STILL ESSENTIAL.

Docs who have shown an interest in treating male hypogonadism can be found at:
National Testosterone Tune-Up


Life Extension Foundation, List of Innovative Doctors:
http://www.lef.org/doctors/directoryofdoctors03.html

American College for Advancement in Medicine (ACAM). Look for docs with “HRT” listed in their practice codes. 
http://www.acam.org/dr_search/index.php

There’s an AACE docs search page at:
American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists
In theory they would use the AACE Hypogonadisn Guidelines,
but are still too “old school”.Confirm they treat hypogonadism prior to a visit. 

To pre-qualify and select the right doc, call him or his staff and ask: how many men he/she treats for hypogonadism, if he/she offers hCG therapy in addition to TRT, if he/she uses Arimidex to keep E2 down, and checks for Primary or Secondary Hypogonadism.

You have time to ask the doc some pre-screening questions (probably through his/her staff). Like: What does he think about the AACE hypogonadism guidelines? (American Association Of Clinical Endocrinologists Medical Guidelines For Clinical Practice For The Evaluation And Treatment Of Hypogonadism
In Adult Male Patients—2002 Update, available in the Files section here. How many hypogonadism patients does he treat? Does he ever use hCG treatment? Does he regularly test for estrogens, specifically estradiol? Does he ever prescribed anything to keep estradiol down? Does he use a stimulation test to determine hypogonandism is primary or secondary? Does he ever use hormone pellet implants?

Did your doc mention that TRT like Androgel can make you sterile? I'm assuming your marriage plans might include having children. If so, a different treatment than testosterone supplementation would be needed. It would involve taking a hormone that stimulates the body's ability to make testosterone. 

IMO, a complete range of initial tests should be done, way above and beyond the total testosterone levels you had tested. An hCG stimulation test (or similar) should be done to see if your body can respond to stimulation.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you Pirate.I shall see about finding someone near me.I'm basically treating myself with cyp and AIs. My doc did prescribe me testim but after cycling on and off for years It really isn't enough. I'm 44 and am now out of the baby daddy buisness(have 2 already) so thats not an issue. The answer to all the other ?s is that no he doesn't test for those things even when I ask,just looks at me as if I have 2 heads.He is insistant that I have regular PSA and liver cholesterol  checks though.Once again thanks. Iwill def look into a new TRT doctor.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 28, 2009)

I generally monitor my Estradiol (E2), total T, free T and PSA now. Also, take DHEA at a minimum of 50 mg/day. I take 75 mg. This will help wellbeing/energy.


----------

